# [emerge] Commande HS ? [RESOLU]

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Depuis peu, ma commande emerge ne répond plus. Il n'y a pas de message d'erreur. Je tape emerge --sync par exemple, et rien ne se passe (comme s'il n'y avait pas de résultat).

Le "depuis peu", je pense que c'est depuis hier soir en voulant supprimer l'ancienne version de python (je me suis un peu chier sur ce coup la ....)

J'ai trouvé ce lien : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

Avant de m'y jeter, auriez vous une autre idée et qu'en pensez vous ?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Tue Dec 08, 2009 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Comment as-tu supprimé python ?

commence par nous donner le résultat de 

```
eselect python list
```

ou 

```
which python
```

 si eselect plante.

Si tu as un python < 3 présent, lance 

```
python_updater
```

 (underscore ou tiret, je ne me souviens plus)

----------

## boozo

'alute

Il faudrait que tu nous donnes un peu plus d'infos !  :Sad: 

Que donne #emerge --info ; #eselect python list ; quelles est la manip exacte que tu as faite pour "enlever" la vieille version de python et pour passer de quelle version vers quelle autre ? etc...

Ceci-dit le lien que tu donnes reste peut-être d'actualité pour toi en fonction de ce que tu as fait - c'est la solution de dernier recours - donc à voir en fonction  :Wink: 

edit: voilà ce que c'est de répondre au tel pendant qu'on poste   :Embarassed: 

----------

## floc_12

Salut, et tout d'abord, merci a tous les 2.

Donc tout d'abord, voici les résultats des différentes commandes :

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --sync
> 
>    => pas de résultats

 

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect python list
> 
> Available python interpreters:
> 
>   [1]   python2.4
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # which python
> 
> /usr/bin/python

 

 *Quote:*   

> # python-updater
> 
>    => pas de résultats

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
>    => pas de résultats

 

Voila, pour la commande, de tête, j'ai fait un emerge --unmerge python-2.6.4 , car depuis que j'ai la 2.6, mon xen ne marchait plus, donc je voulais retourner sur la 2.4 ou 2.5 (qui a priori, sont toujours presentes, oufff ....)

Pour info, voici ce que me donne un emerge-webrsync

 *Quote:*   

>    /usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync: line 48: /isolated-functions.sh: No such file or directory

 

Bizarre alors que les autres commandes emerge ne me donne rien (ni message, ni resultats ...).

Merci

----------

## boozo

Et tu as essayé de faire le #eselect python set 2 voir si emerge est toujours dans les choux ensuite ?

----------

## floc_12

ouhouuuuu, alors, la, ya de la connaissance. Merci bien, ca fonctionne  :Smile: 

Je vais la retenir cette commande ... et voir ce qu'elle signifie.

Après ca, je vais voir pour mon xen, mais c'est un autre post que je vais faire je pense (avant de refaire un connerie)

Bonne soirée

----------

## boozo

nann y'a rien de spécial   :Laughing:   ça dit juste au système d'utiliser telle version de python - une des force de gentoo c'est la notion de "slot" qui permet de faire cohabiter différentes versions d'un même produit et de les sélectionner en fonction des besoins i.e. eselect est également un petit outil d'administration pour différentes choses pour nous (i.e. tappe #eselect  si tu es curieux des modules gérés)

----------

## floc_12

Donc en fait, juste par curiosité, j'ai tapé eselect kernel list :

 *Quote:*   

> Available kernel symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   linux-2.6.18-xen-r12
> 
>   [2]   linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8
> ...

 

Je vois donc tous mes noyaux. Actuellement, je pointe vers le n°4. 

 *Quote:*   

>  # ls -al /usr/src/
> 
> total 28
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Dec  7 00:01 .
> ...

 

Si je veux pointer vers le 2, je devrais faire un eselect kernel set 2, et ca me changera automatiquement mon lien /usr/src/linux ?

----------

## boozo

hé vouis pareil pour profile, ruby, etc mais attention ça ne fait pas tout hein ?! dans certains cas y'a d'autres actions d'administration à faire  :Wink: 

----------

## floc_12

coooooool

----------

## CryoGen

 *boozo wrote:*   

> hé vouis pareil pour profile, ruby, etc mais attention ça ne fait pas tout hein ?! dans certains cas y'a d'autres actions d'administration à faire 

 

Toi tu as connu eselect gcc non ?   :Laughing: 

----------

